# Dubai Spouse residence Visa help



## Phillipa Mauger (Jun 24, 2010)

I have been researching and each website gives me something different on what documents my husband needs to apply to get me a spouse residence visa in dubai?
Can someone tell me the exact documents that I need so I can get the correct information.
Do I need to get my husband to write a letter to say that he will be supporting me and then get that attested? Where does this get done?
Do I need my marriage certificate to be attested at foreign affairs and the UAE consulate in south africa? Is it essential to give education certificates for the spouse residence visa, as I dont have?
Do I need to get my embassy to write a letter to say that my drivers license is valid? Can the traffic department where you get your drivers license write the letter or must the embassy do it?
What is the cost of the spouse residence visa? Can someone send me the application form for the spouse residence visa so I can fill it in and give it to my husband before he leaves for Dubai?

I am going crazy here , it seems no one in South Africa can help me and I dont know where to get the exact information from! Please help me!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Easiest way is to get his PRO to do it for him, then all you need to do is show up for a medical!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The basic document you need from South Africa is the attested marriage certificate (in my case, attested by Indian foreign affairs ministry, then by the UAE consulate in India, and finally at the ministry of foreign affairs in Dubai)
Then your husband needs to have his residence visa and labour contract (can be attested on the spot in the immigration department here in Dubai)
Copies of your passport, copies of his passport and residence visa, his original passport
Go to the typing centre at the immigration department and fill our the form (it can be done only at the typing centres if i am not wrong)
Then submit all the documents along with typed form. If you are not in Dubai, then he will get an entry permit (a piece of paper). Using this entry permit, you can enter Dubai. Once you have entered Dubai, you need to get the medical test done at the designated centres. Once the medical test is done, the visa can be stamped on your passport
The total cost for the process (I don't remember very well) was in the range of 2000-3000 Dhs. Usually his office PRO will help out with the process, and usually this cost is reimbursed by his company (but depends on the company i guess)
Hope this helps


----------

